# What Information is officially "Known" About the Maelstrom



## Chroma (Jan 14, 2010)

I was going to buy an Olight M20 today but have considered waiting a week or two for the Maelstrom debut.

I did a search and found some information scattered about in various threads but no real concrete list (if I missed it, my apologies, I did search though). Has a list of specs been released or leaked yet by a reliable source (maybe even 4sevens themselves)? 

I'm just kind of curious as to what to expect. Number of batteries, expected lumens output, etc. I can piece together the conjecture on previous threads but don't know if that's accurate or not. 

And yes, I understand I can just wait a short while and get all the details in the official release but hope nobody minds a discussion on this. 

Thanks.


----------



## TECENG (Jan 14, 2010)

I think thet only thing that is officially known is the name, even if that...


----------



## carrot (Jan 14, 2010)

I have seen some of the specs, etc, and I am not allowed to tell any of it! But... I guarantee it's worth the wait.


----------



## slappomatt (Jan 14, 2010)

well we know there will be 2 SST-90 versions.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 15, 2010)

Holy Phantomware Batman!


----------



## carrot (Jan 15, 2010)

Not phantomware, they will be formally annouced at SHOT.


----------



## hron61 (Jan 15, 2010)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Holy Phantomware Batman!


 did someone call me? :thumbsup:


----------



## csshih (Jan 16, 2010)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Holy Phantomware Batman!


ahahaha.. I wish.

The Maestrom(s) may be too much for a person to handle. Remember, with great lumens, comes great responsibility. If not, the FDA will jump on your ***.


----------



## Conte (Jan 16, 2010)

> The Maestrom(s) may be too much for a person to handle. Remember, with great lumens, comes great responsibility. If not, the FDA will jump on your ***.



Lol, what kind of lumens we talking about here ?


----------



## carrot (Jan 16, 2010)

"lots"

hey css, I thought the FDA is Food and Drug Administration. Which of those is a flashlight?


----------



## hyperloop (Jan 16, 2010)

carrot said:


> "lots"
> 
> hey css, I thought the FDA is Food and Drug Administration. Which of those is a flashlight?



FDA = Flashaholics Disease Accumulation?


----------



## Vernon (Jan 17, 2010)

So, are we definitely going to get the official Maelstrom release on opening day of SHOT? We're talking Tuesday, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2010)

hron61 said:


> did someone call me? :thumbsup:



Actually I thought my ears were burning too!


----------



## Vernon (Jan 18, 2010)

For real, we need an update on this light. Specs? Release? Price?


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Try :sigh: to be patient :hairpull:.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 19, 2010)

lovecpf


----------



## csshih (Jan 19, 2010)

carrot said:


> "lots"
> 
> hey css, I thought the FDA is Food and Drug Administration. Which of those is a flashlight?



oops. I meant FAA!


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 19, 2010)

What's an SST 90?


----------



## strinq (Jan 19, 2010)

MarNav1 said:


> What's an SST 90?



It's a tiny little thing that makes flashaholics have wet dreams...


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/224644


----------



## ImGeo (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's what I know:

Hush! And wait, and it will come to you. If there was a month left, I'd be all over this thread. But with only two days left, it will speak for itself.


----------



## carrot (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi guys, I'd post something but I'm tired. Maybe later...


----------



## carrot (Jan 20, 2010)

Actually Nut n Fancy has some information on tape, so he should be posting it on YouTube.


----------



## timcook (Jan 20, 2010)

First look for people not in Vegas?





(the two on the left)


----------



## jahxman (Jan 20, 2010)

Here's a bigger capture, the Maelstrom s1200 and s1800 on left, Olight SR90 on right:


----------



## Vermonter73 (Jan 20, 2010)

Specs?


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jan 20, 2010)

I guess "me want! me want! me want!" is a little immature, but still.......


----------



## jahxman (Jan 20, 2010)

Another look:





No specs yet, I would imagine that comes tomorrow. 

Only info gleaned - S1800 can take 6xcr123. S1200 uses only LiFePO4. I think the numbers in the name refer to OTF lumens for each light, not positive.


----------



## KarstGhost (Jan 20, 2010)

:twothumbs I like what I'm seeing.


----------



## Vernon (Jan 20, 2010)

Somebody posts some specs...please!


----------



## vizlor (Jan 20, 2010)

Just wait for the press conference tomorrow. 



Vernon said:


> Somebody posts some specs...please!


----------



## Vernon (Jan 20, 2010)

These lights look sweet. Are they a 4Seven's product? If so, having their warranty and customer service will be great.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 20, 2010)

carrot said:


> "lots"
> 
> hey css, I thought the FDA is Food and Drug Administration. Which of those is a flashlight?



I'm pretty sure that'd be drug. A horribly addicting drug.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 20, 2010)

jahxman said:


> Another look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 276 (Jan 20, 2010)

I really like the S1200!


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 20, 2010)

276 said:


> I really like the S1200!


 
+1 :twothumbs

Me Too!!!!!


lovecpf


----------



## hron61 (Jan 20, 2010)

*looking gooood!!!! :twothumbs*


----------



## strinq (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh my oh my nice...
But now the price... Nothing less than $150 for the s1200?


----------



## Rjkpsmith (Jan 20, 2010)

carrot said:


> Actually Nut n Fancy has some information on tape, so he should be posting it on YouTube.



Carrot you lucky duck! You got to meet Nutnfancy?!? That is awesome, I hope that He gets some video up soon... His reviews are second to none.

Anyhow, back to the Maelstrom - those sst-90 versions look nice, but they are a bit big for edc. Does anyone know whether or not the MCE and XPG versions still look like the pictures that we got several months ago? (i.e. 1 x 18650 form factor, bezel down clip, cigar grip ring etc...) Of course I suppose that we will know tomorrow, but it still doesn't hurt to ask. :twothumbs


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jan 21, 2010)

They look great, but also look *very* expensive too!


----------



## csshih (Jan 21, 2010)

Finally! Someone asks about the poor smaller ones... But you still have to wait til the announcement !


----------



## vizlor (Jan 21, 2010)

And here is a link to the high-res image in case anyone has missed it:
http://chows.smugmug.com/photos/762874679_UND2c-X3.jpg


----------



## Moonshadow (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice ! M500 and a G500 for me :twothumbs

The others look a bit too chunky though . . .


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 21, 2010)

Moonshadow said:


> Nice ! M500 and a G500 for me :twothumbs
> 
> The others look a bit too chunky though . . .




*+1*


----------



## Cataract (Jan 21, 2010)

I was about to order a malkoff drop-in, but I better wait to see the price tag on this one!

I WANT ONE!!!!! NO, 2 OF THEM!!!!

This is worse than waiting for christmas whe you're 5 years old!!!
oo: :duh2: :sweat: :mecry: :sick2: :hairpull::hairpull::hairpull::hairpull: 

I hope the price tag won't make me go :eeksign:


----------



## ergotelis (Jan 21, 2010)

*The Quark Maelstrom Series thread!*

It is about time to start the talk here where it belongs!

So let the talk begin!

Those who saw them can you tell us more?


----------



## photonstorm (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: The official maelstrom series thread!*

also post any clear pics if you have any


----------



## vizlor (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: The official maelstrom series thread!*

http://chows.smugmug.com/photos/762874679_UND2c-X3.jpg



photonstorm said:


> also post any clear pics if you have any


----------



## photonstorm (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: The official maelstrom series thread!*



vizlor said:


> http://chows.smugmug.com/photos/762874679_UND2c-X3.jpg



_
Over sized image removed_


Thank you


----------



## gsxrac (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: The Quark Maelstrom Series thread!*

Yep so I want an S1800, an s1200, and a G500. I know the Regular Maelstroms were supposed to be right around $100 but I wonder how much the 1200 and 1800 will be? Looks like a contender for my new favorite camping light!!!


----------



## Tixx (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: The Quark Maelstrom Series thread!*

These are not part of the Quark line, I think they are separate and just the Maelstrom line.


----------



## psychbeat (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: The Quark Maelstrom Series thread!*

" Im gonna go out n get sumthin for my head.
If I keep on doin this Im gonna end up dead..
(ok broke really)"

:devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: The Quark Maelstrom Series thread!*

Yummy!


----------



## Morelite (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: The Quark Maelstrom Series thread!*

Nice pics now where are the specs?


----------



## FenixFire (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: The Quark Maelstrom Series thread!*

Can't wait to see the specs. I'll probably pick up the S1800 *if *there is 18650 compatibility. Rumor is that it is 1800 LED lumens and 1500 OTF lumens. Can't wait for pre-order!


----------



## skyfire (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: The Quark Maelstrom Series thread!*

4sevens is having a new line of lights??:huh:

when are these suppose to be due?

did you say 1500 lumens??

must hide wallet, or start a savings account for lights.


----------



## pm91 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: The Quark Maelstrom Series thread!*

Anyone know the difference between the m500 and the g500?


----------



## tsask (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: The Quark Maelstrom Series thread!*

A superior alternative to the O light M-30? 
WOW! I think I'll sell a kidney on eebay to get the $$$ to pick up 1500 LED lumens!!!!!


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: The Quark Maelstrom Series thread!*



pm91 said:


> Anyone know the difference between the m500 and the g500?




Just a guess, 
M500 = MCE
G500 = XP-G


----------



## bullettproof (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: The Quark Maelstrom Series thread!*

.*mael⋅strom*

 Show Spelled Pronunciation [meyl-struh




m] noun 

1. a large, powerful, or violent whirlpool. 

2. a restless, disordered, or tumultuous state of affairs: the maelstrom of early morning traffic. 

3. (initial capital letter



) a famous hazardous whirlpool off the NW coast of Norway


----------



## ntalbot (Jan 21, 2010)

jahxman said:


> Another look:
> 
> No specs yet, I would imagine that comes tomorrow.
> 
> Only info gleaned - S1800 can take 6xcr123. S1200 uses only LiFePO4. I think the numbers in the name refer to OTF lumens for each light, not positive.



I wonder if the S1800 can take 3 18650's? That would be waaaaaaaay cool!


----------



## gsxer (Jan 21, 2010)

Kinda dumm here but what is a lifepo4?


----------



## Norm (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: The Quark Maelstrom Series thread!*

How is this thread any more official or necessary when another identical thread already exists? *What Information is officially "Known" About the Maelstrom*
Yes I know you edited your title.
Norm


----------



## TriChrome (Jan 21, 2010)

gsxer said:


> Kinda dumm here but what is a lifepo4?



It's a relatively new battery chemistry (maybe 2 years old in the mainstream) made by A123Systems. Extremely high output (amperage) versus other types of cell chemistries, and they can charged extremely fast. I tried to try them out for Airsoft rifles when they first came out (since those toys can pull 80+ amps of power).

I believe some power tools use them in their battery packs, but can't tell you much more beyond that.


----------



## Vernon (Jan 21, 2010)

Is Maelstrom a 4/7's product? When are they supposed to be available for sale?


----------



## gsxer (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks trichrome..... :thumbsup:


----------



## sfca (Jan 21, 2010)

I wonder if there's a reason there's no indentations on the selector ring for the G500 and M500?


*My *2 cents. 

I personally like a different naming scheme like say..
Maelstrom XPG
Maelstrom MCE
Maelstrom SST15
Maelstrom SST18

Nothing wrong with bigging up the LEDs and showing off your hardware!

There's something I just don't like about current flashlight naming schemes, kinda like car models _" LETTER(S) ### "_ 

_X5 IS300 A6 G37 T20C2 CTS S1800_ I don't like it!

This has got nothing to do with the topic but set yourself out from the crowd!
Cadillac De Ville > DTS
Cadillac Seville > STS
Escalade > RX

/End rant.
:candle:


----------



## ntalbot (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone get any details from the live presentation at Shot?
I missed it.


----------



## sfca (Jan 23, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 23, 2010)

David and the 4Sevens crew did show us the Maelstrom at the dinner. The light ranges from small pocket light all the way up to handheld hand cannon. You would have to hold the light, turn it on and compare to see the differences of each light. I can say the SST model is a monster, kinda like a cross between a M6 and a light saber.


----------



## funkymonkey1111 (Jan 25, 2010)

anything on this light? folks go to the SHOT show, hear a presentation on the light, and don't discuss specs, availability, etc? was there some sort of pact folks signed, or the info just isn't known?


----------



## Moonshadow (Jan 25, 2010)

Prices and shipping dates - that's what I think we all want to know.

I've been to trade shows and I know just how exhausting they are so David and the crew will probably need a few days to get back to normal - but we were all hoping for a few more beans to be spilled by now I think.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jan 25, 2010)

oh my... either S1200 or G500 for me! :twothumbs


----------



## Chroma (Jan 25, 2010)

Hoping for an update soon. This feels kind of like Christmas came and went and everyones telling us to "wait until New Years to open your present." 

I'm surprised there wasn't a press release ready to go right after the shot show. Hope to hear something soon.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 25, 2010)

lovecpf


----------



## Moonshadow (Jan 26, 2010)

Must admit I am starting to get a bit fed up waiting now. Winter's on the way out and the days are getting longer.

The time to release lights is at this end of the year, when it's . . . um . . . dark most of the time (northern hemisphere anyway). Releasing lights in the summer is a bit like trying to sell suntan lotion in winter.


----------



## carrot (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.gearcarrot.com/blog/2010/01/4sevens-maelstroms-and-end-of-shot-show/


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jan 26, 2010)

carrot said:


> http://www.gearcarrot.com/blog/2010/01/4sevens-maelstroms-and-end-of-shot-show/



XP-G with an output of 500 Lumen???

Well, nobody has seen the light, but I thought actually the XP-G R5 was the available top bin with a maximum of around 350 emitter lumen... 

Does somebody know more about the emitter(s) in the G500?


----------



## Moonshadow (Jan 26, 2010)

It should be a bit more than 350.

Cree data sheet puts it at 139 Lumens per watt for an R5 and maximum forward current of 1000 mA. Typical forward voltage of 3.3V would then give us around about 450 _emitter_ lumens. Still it looks like you'd have to overdrive it a bit to get to 500.


----------



## eravau (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the quick specs and approximate release dates, Carrot. I only have dial-up available where I live, so I couldn't watch the YouTube vid of the party last week. I've been watching these threads and waiting for somebody to post some real information (besides the names and pics). Thanks again.


----------



## Vermonter73 (Jan 26, 2010)

Moonshadow said:


> It should be a bit more than 350.
> 
> Cree data sheet puts it at 139 Lumens per watt for an R5 and maximum forward current of 1000 mA. Typical forward voltage of 3.3V would then give us around about 450 _emitter_ lumens. Still it looks like you'd have to overdrive it a bit to get to 500.



Lumens per watt isn't linear, it drops a bit as the current is increased. Also the output reduces as the junction temperature rises. Cree puts the output at 1000mA (3.3 vf) as approximately 350 lumens. 

http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLampXP-G.pdf


----------



## Moonshadow (Jan 26, 2010)

Fair enough - the 139 lm/W is indeed at 350mA - so they are going to have to overdrive it a bit more to get to 500 emitter lumens.

I've just seen the video, where David says they are running it at 1.5 Amps. Wow !


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jan 26, 2010)

Moonshadow said:


> Fair enough - the 139 lm/W is indeed at 350mA - so they are going to have to overdrive it a bit more to get to 500 emitter lumens.
> 
> I've just seen the video, where David says they are running it at 1.5 Amps. Wow !


 

What video? where?


----------



## Chroma (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks so much Carrot. 

I have no idea why this information couldn't have been released sooner in a real press release.


----------



## sfca (Jan 26, 2010)

How tight/wide was the G500/M500 hotspot in comparison lights you've had?

I've had a 2009 E2DL and a Quark Turbo. 
I remember the E2DLs (200 lumens) hotspot was _bigger _then the QT's XPG (230 lumens), and both threw equally as far.

Apparently though an XPG thrower can still have a twice _as big _hotspot as the E2DL. Hope so!


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jan 26, 2010)

I am interested in the M500 - is there any information on the UI? I hope it will offer a low-low as other 4Seven flashlights... I have a Quark Turbo, but I would prefer something with a more floody beam. Let's hope there won't be a very visible donut-hole in the beam (because of the 4-die MCE)


----------



## Rjkpsmith (Jan 27, 2010)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> What video? where?


Pretty sure that this is the video you want... Nutnfancy doing a booth review of 4Sevens flashlights. Good stuff!:naughty:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0Qa3Ct3KQ8


----------



## Moonshadow (Jan 27, 2010)

Yep, that's the one. 18 minutes looking at MiNis and Preons and stuff we already know about and the M500 Maelstrom just gets waved past the camera. Blink and you miss it.

Kinda disappointing that the G500 wasn't even there !!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm still trying to find out the answer to the name Maelstrom. I could have sworn I heard that name way before there was a 47's Quark even so is Maelstrom a type of light or just the name of a specific 47's light? Also what is an SST? If it doesn't run on AA's I probably have no interest in it either.


----------



## Moonshadow (Jan 27, 2010)

Check out the *Any hope for a 250~300 lumen MC-E 4sevens brand light? *thread in the CPFMP:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=206404

Mind you, I can perhaps save you some reading by telling you now that it _isn't_ going to run off AAs.


----------



## carrot (Jan 27, 2010)

There is no donut in the M500.

And, of the four prototypes we had for SHOT Show, none were AA powered, sorry.


----------



## sfca (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey carrot,

Read the blog, watched the video. Since you've held it what do you think of a OEM/non-OEM pocket clip for the S1200?
I know it doesn't seem suitable, but I like the light and that's the best way for me to carry them 99% of the time.

I need both *big* & bright hotspot;
I'm thinking with 1200 lumens, even with a floody beam [S1200] lux will be greater then M/G500. Works for me!

_(The closest thing I have to that size is my Adidas deodorant can. Put it in my pocket, yeap works fine_ :laughing: )

Btw, is that a twisty or a clicky?


----------



## stallion2 (Feb 1, 2010)

carrot said:


> http://www.gearcarrot.com/blog/2010/01/4sevens-maelstroms-and-end-of-shot-show/


 
thanks for putting this up. sounds like both 500's would be outstanding lights...not sure which i would get. i would love to see those lights combined for a double ended production light. somebody will sooner or later and those look like an excellent place to start.

what's the emitter in the S1200? if that info is posted then i can't find it.

6 primaries on one light???!!!!!!!!! i sure as hell hope they design the S1800 to accept Li ions. that would definitely be a deal breaker for me.


ps - where are the scans for the new SF catalog?


----------



## Bronco (Feb 1, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> XP-G with an output of 500 Lumen???



Yes, it will be interesting to see how they pull that off. 

Would an S2 bin make this number more realistically attainable?


----------



## Moonshadow (Feb 1, 2010)

By overdriving it. In the video, David says they are running it at 1.5 Amps. And it will be emitter lumens rather than out-the-front, so its starting to sound like the M21 saga all over again.

Anyway, there's still no final word on the release date - at the moment it's still just as much vapourware as the LX1 . . .


----------



## carrot (Feb 1, 2010)

I wouldn't call the Maelstroms vaporware... they have only just been announced in January... I would call something vaporware if it missed release dates repeatedly.

In any case, IMHO the S1200 is a little too big for pocket clip but I would be able to easily carry it in my jacket pocket or stuffed into my back pocket. I think the ideal carry mode will be for a holster, for most people.

Sorry about the scans, I have been distracted with Mass Effect 2. Soon!


----------



## Moonshadow (Feb 1, 2010)

OK, perhaps vapourware was a bit strong - but neither is it strictly correct that 'they have only just been announced in January'

There has been lots of discussion about the Maelstrom series for the last six or seven months in the CPFMP. In May we were told that there was 'about a 1 month leadtime'.

The original release date as part of last autumn's string of Quark releases was then bumped back to the end of December, then to the Shot Show, and now we're in February with still no idea of pricing or the actual release date.

I'm sorry to sound impatient. Like everyone else, I would of course much rather David and the team took the time to get things right, but my tenterhooks can only stretch so far.


----------



## sfca (Feb 8, 2010)

Buuump.


----------



## gsxer (Feb 13, 2010)

Sure is quite around here! Any new news? Which Maelstrom will be the first one to hit the streets?


----------



## gmf2010 (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's the lanyard for the new Olight, it's on sale.

http://www.batteryjunction.com/olight-lanyard.html

Here's a link to the SST-90, too.

http://www.batteryjunction.com/olight-sr90-intimidator.html


----------



## carrot (Feb 14, 2010)

gsxer said:


> Sure is quite around here! Any new news? Which Maelstrom will be the first one to hit the streets?


The G500 and M500 will be the first, followed by the S1800 and then the S1200.


----------



## gsxer (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok thanks the S1200 is what I like.


----------



## Vernon (Feb 22, 2010)

Any new news on the Maelstroms? When will we see these lights this year?


----------



## GregY (Feb 22, 2010)

carrot said:


> The G500 and M500 will be the first, followed by the S1800 and then the S1200.



Thanks for the info. That G500 looks really tempting to me.

BTW, looking forward to reading your new blog.


----------



## plata0190 (Aug 1, 2010)

Somebody know when 4seven maelstrom will be available for customers?
The S1800 looks good!! and seems have 1800 OTF lumen, but what is the lower price can find it?


----------



## recDNA (Aug 1, 2010)

The Maelstrom G5 has been out for a while now and we don't even have measured lux and lumens for the production version.


----------



## cchurchi (Aug 1, 2010)

Conte said:


> Lol, what kind of lumens we talking about here ?


 
I don't know what the Malestrom is, but I do know that you have a sweet avatar!


----------

